# Driver Mac pour imprimante laser Canon LBP-1120



## euzebius (18 Juin 2010)

Salut à tous,

à ma grande surprise... l'imprimante Canon LBP-1120 n'est pas prise en charge par Apple... et Canon ne fournit pas non plus de driver...
Quelqu'un a-t-il une solution ?

galère l'impression sous mac...
(j'ai aussi une HP couleur laser 2840 non reconnue et de même chez moi, j'ai une Epson SW510, qui n'imprime pas les photos avec mon mac...) plug and play dirait Steve Jobs... ouais.. on repassera.

Bon... merci d'avance.


----------



## boninmi (19 Juin 2010)

Regarde en bas de la page les messages connexes, il y a déjà une discussion existante sur le sujet:

http://forums.macg.co/peripheriques/canon-laser-lbp-1120-a-33885.html


----------

